# Ian Mahimi makes 1st all NDBL team



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/news/dlea...ms_080406.html

NEW YORK, April 6, 2008 – Sioux Falls Skyforce forward Kasib Powell, the 2008 NBA Development League’s Most Valuable Player and 2007 MVP Randy Livingston an Idaho Stampede guard, headline the 2007-08 GATORADE All-NBA Development League First Team. The squad is rounded out by Colorado guard Eddie Gill, Los Angeles forward Sean Banks and Austin’s Ian Mahinmi, an assigned center from the San Antonio Spurs. 

Two members of the Dakota Wizards – guard Blake Ahearn, currently with the Miami Heat and center Rod Benson - earned spots on the GATORADE All-NBA Development League Second Team. The duo from Dakota is joined by Austin guard Andre Barrett, Colorado forward Kaniel Dickens and Idaho forward Lance Allred, currently with the Cleveland Cavaliers. 

The GATORADE All-NBA Development League Third Team consists of Colorado guard Billy Thomas, Utah’s Morris Almond, a guard on assignment from the Utah Jazz, Dakota forward Carlos Powell, former Austin forward Marcus Williams, currently playing with the Los Angeles Clippers and Los Angeles center Jelani McCoy. 

“With so many talented players in the League this year, it was a challenge for our coaches to select the All-League teams,” Chris Alpert, D-League Vice President of Basketball Operations and Player Personnel said. “The League congratulates the First, Second and Third team selections, as well as the honorable mentions, for their phenomenal seasons.”

The All-NBA Development League team results: 
* - player currently in NBA


2007-08 ALL-NBA DEVELOPMENT LEAGUE FIRST TEAM

Position Player Team 
Guard Randy Livingston Idaho Stampede 
Guard Eddie Gill Colorado 14ers 
Forward Kasib Powell Sioux Falls Skyforce 
Forward Sean Banks Los Angeles D-Fenders 
Center Ian Mahinmi Austin Toros/Spurs 

2007-08 ALL-NBA DEVELOPMENT LEAGUE SECOND TEAM

Position Player Team 
Guard Andre Barrett Austin Toros 
Guard Blake Ahearn* Dakota Wizards 
Forward Kaniel Dickens Colorado 14ers 
Forward Lance Allred* Idaho Stampede 
Center Rod Benson Dakota Wizards 

2007-08 ALL-NBA DEVELOPMENT LEAGUE THIRD TEAM

Position Player Team 
Guard Billy Thomas Colorado 14ers 
Guard Morris Almond* Utah Flash/Jazz 
Forward Carlos Powell Dakota Wizards 
Forward Marcus Williams* Austin Toros 
Center Jelani McCoy Los Angeles D-Fenders


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

cant wait to see what he can do in the national basketball association


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

3 Toros make it woooooh except Marcus Williams isn't a Toro anymore :'(


----------

